
Pytype checks and infers types for your Python code - mkesper
https://github.com/google/pytype/blob/master/README.md
======
westurner
How does pytype compare with the PyAnnotate [1] and MonkeyType [2] dynamic /
runtime PEP-484 type annotation type inference tools?

[1]
[https://github.com/dropbox/pyannotate](https://github.com/dropbox/pyannotate)

[2]
[https://github.com/Instagram/MonkeyType](https://github.com/Instagram/MonkeyType)

